# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  For the Romantics

## julianne

If you like tales such as _Brief Encounter_ and _An Affair to Remember_,you will enjoy _The Last Letter From Your Lover_ by JoJo Moyes. Set in England during the early 1960's and again in 2003, it is a haunting love story.

----------


## NHDiane

Sounds like one I would enjoy - thanks for letting us know about it.

----------


## amyb

Thanks Julianne-adding it to my list.

I remember sobbing so at the end of this movie with Cary Grant and Deborah Kerr. Years later I caught the B&W version, Irene Dunne and ?

----------


## GramChop

Ahh...An Affair to Remember - my absolute favorite!!!  I will be purchasing _The Last Letter From Your Lover_  TOMORROW!  Thanks, Julianne!

----------


## Eve

I was singing the song, L'Affaire d'Amour, to Jeanette as she jumped out of my car to run across the street to meet Dennis at the top of the Prudential Tower this summer

----------


## GramChop

> If you like tales such as _Brief Encounter_ and _An Affair to Remember_,you will enjoy _The Last Letter From Your Lover_ by JoJo Moyes. Set in England during the early 1960's and again in 2003, it is a haunting love story.



I've downloaded the audiobook for my road trip tomorrow morning.  The book is 15 hours long so I'll listen both directions.  I'm pretty excited to "read" it!  My review will be forthcoming.

----------


## amyb

I will get the book and tissues too.

----------


## andynap

> Thanks Julianne-adding it to my list.
> 
> I remember sobbing so at the end of this movie with Cary Grant and Deborah Kerr. Years later I caught the *B&W version, Irene Dunne and ?*




It was called Love Affair with Charles Boyer and Irene Dunne

----------


## andynap

Thanks Julianne- I just downloaded it from my library to my Kindle.

----------


## andynap

I like it a lot. Nice plot line and characters. The writing is good.

----------


## julianne

Glad you are enjoying it. Beautifully written. And it is somewhat of a "sleeper" as far as buzz---everyone to whom I recommended it so far has found that it evokes a certain mood and time.

----------


## GramChop

I'm 14 hours into the 15 hour audiobook and am very pleased with it. I think the fact that the reader speaks with a lovely British accent helps keep me in the location and the era. Thanks for the recommendation, Julianne.

----------


## andynap

All done and a fabulous read. Sorry to see it end. I really liked the back and forth between the years. I think I'll grab another by Moyes.

----------


## Toni

I'm just getting started, but am really enjoying it.

Thanks, Julianne!

----------


## andynap

My library doen't have any others by JoJo Moyes so I am actually going to have to pay for a book- boo

----------


## KevinS

> My library doen't have any others by JoJo Moyes so I am actually going to have to pay for a book- boo



Buy one in hardcover, donate it to the library after you read it, and claim it as a tax deduction.  Problem solved, LOL.

----------


## amyb

Not so fast, Andy. Bring it on the trip and we can swap books-the old fashioned way!

----------


## julianne

You've made my day, Andy and Toni and Missy! Such a good feeling to recommend an "off-the-beaten-path" book and have others enjoy it. Sometimes, we get caught in the rut of reading the same type book--mystery, non-fiction, sc-fi, etc.---and it's refreshing to break out of the mold. This book is uplifting.

----------


## andynap

> Not so fast, Andy. Bring it on the trip and we can swap books-the old fashioned way!




A deal

----------


## amyb

Nice..

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> My library doen't have any others by JoJo Moyes so I am actually going to have to pay for a book- boo
> 
> 
> 
> Buy one in hardcover, donate it to the library after you read it, and claim it as a tax deduction.  Problem solved, LOL.




That is a good idea Kevin. I can work that.

----------


## MIke R

plus your bookstore will be hap hap happy...

a win win

----------


## amyb

Julianne-Thanks for making us aware of this book. I got it today and can not believe how quickly I got into it. 

Word of mouth, especially on this forum, seems to work great!

----------


## amyb

All done-I enjoyed the story and can almost see the movie in my mind's eye. 

I told my daughterinlaw about your recommendation, Julianne, -she loved it too.

----------


## andynap

I have another one of her books coming- for our swap.

As to the movie- it's a shame Hank Mancini died- he would have done a great score. I just got one of his piano songbooks- a gem. I have an 80's radio interview with him and Marion McPhartland where they both play his music- a classic.

----------


## amyb

Thanks for remembering that.

I too think Mancini was terrific. Good call.

----------


## julianne

I agree on Mancini; he would have created a great score for a movie about love. Maybe someone will decide to use the plot for a movie, although Hollywood seems to avoid such themes. Glad you and your DIL anjoyed it, Amy---I knew there were romantics on this forum!

----------


## amyb

Now reading 3 Stations-by Martin Cruz Smith. I'm up to my ears in Russian bad guys.

----------


## GramChop

> All done-I enjoyed the story and can almost see the movie in my mind's eye. 
> 
> I told my daughterinlaw about your recommendation, Julianne, -she loved it too.



I read every book envisioning movie stills from each page.  I thought it was another warped aspect of my wacky mind or something!  Glad to see I'm not alone!!

----------

